# I need help I don't understand this..



## MichelleBurton (Jun 21, 2011)

How can my TSH be low but my T3 and T4 are normal. My primary doctor said I'm fine that he will retest me in 3 month.. I have had alot of symptoms headaches,neck pain,very tired,gained weight I cant lose,no energy at all. I wake up from 8 to 10 hours of sleep and feel like I didn't get any.. I get very depressed easy. So what I'm trying to say is how can some test be normal and the one not be?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Can you post some labs with ranges? It's really difficult to evaluate your situation with out lab numbers. A lot of time doctors will say that you are "in range" and therefore fine, when there could be a problem.

Have you had any antibodies tests or other tests such as an ultrasound?


----------



## MichelleBurton (Jun 21, 2011)

I will get the lab range tomorrow and all other blood test that I've had done.. I haven't had any ultrasounds done..


----------



## MichelleBurton (Jun 21, 2011)

I will get the test results tomorrow should I b seeing a differnent dr other then my primary doctor..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MichelleBurton said:


> I will get the test results tomorrow should I b seeing a differnent dr other then my primary doctor..


Okay; that will be good. Not only do we need results but we need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.


----------

